# intercooler without ecu software? 2.5L



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

for cost reasons im wanting to buy a cheaper intercooler (same size as c2's stage 2 FMIC) to add to my c2 stage 1. Would it be a horrible idea to do this without an ecu tune if i did not increase boost? What if i did increase boost? Or would there just be less power than if I had the tune. I am new to turbocharging things so forgive me.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Upgrading your intercooler can be done by its self. No tune needed.


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Upgrading your intercooler can be done by its self. No tune needed.


even if the stage 1 turbo im getting does NOT come with an intercooler??


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

even if.. yes......


----------

